# Porra



## Angel9

Ok is it called Poha, Porra, Boha or what??? is it expression like "fuck" i mean like in cidade de deus where he says "Meu nome é Zé Pequeno poha/porra/boha"??

I would be happy if you could help me


----------



## Outsider

É nativo de Portugal e não sabe?! "Porra."
It's not as strong a profanity as "Fuck!" More like "God damn it!"


----------



## Vanda

*Porra*.(chulo) vulgar =  impaciência, desagrado (impatience, displeasure).


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> É nativo de Portugal e não sabe?! "Porra."
> It's not as strong a profanity as "Fuck!" More like "God damn it!"


Essa foi bem engraçada, Outsider. Você é bem sério mas não perdeu seu senso de humor.

Lems
_______________
Adesivo em um carro: Sob NOVA DIREÇÃO: recém divorciada...


----------



## moppy

Porra means "damn it", "fuck", "damn", "shit". A lot of people say it in Brazil, it´s not so strong as "caralho", but you'd not say it in front of your boss.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Because the boss would yell it back at you?
_Porque o chefe lhe devolveria o palavrão no mesmo tom?_


----------



## Donnangelo

Essa foi boa Outsider!


----------



## Soulfly fan

So when Max Cavalera from Soulfly/ Sepultura says (what I think is) Boha!, he's actually saying Porra!?


----------



## Vanda

Soulfly fan

I have no idea. Where did you hear him saying that? IN a song, for example? Just to check for you. But that can be....


----------



## Chriszinho85

Soulfly fan said:
			
		

> So when Max Cavalera from Soulfly/ Sepultura says (what I think is) Boha!, he's actually saying Porra!?


I did a search about him on Google and I found out he is from Belo Horizonte, Brazil. So it could very well be that he is saying "porra." To know for sure we'll need to know where you heard it, as Vanda said.


----------



## Soulfly fan

Thanks everyone! This is what I have found so far... had to listen to a lot of albums to find a song that had it in it...


Lyrics here 

*Mulambo chegou pra detonar essa porra!!! *
*Mulambo chegou pra detonar essa porra!!! *

Mod's note: Attention to the forum rules:
*17 -* Song lyrics may be quoted up to a maximum of four lines. Members are welcome to post links to complete lyrics, but may not copy extensive quotations to these forums for copyright legal reasons. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations beyond four lines will be removed*.*


----------



## Vanda

Hi soulfly fan,

You were right, this is the _porra_ people have discussed about previously.


----------



## malenky

Is the word used in Portugal? I don´t recall having heard it...


----------



## Archimec

Malenky, não ouviu você outra coisa, ainda por cima no Porto...

(Translation of my last post):
Funny you missed it, and in Porto, of all places(!...)


----------



## Brass

Good morning!
If I had to make a definition of the word "porra", in English, it would go as follows:
_Porra_  (slang - Brazil) - a single  male spermatozoon cell, or the whole product of one (ou various) ejaculations.
Slang - "damn it", "fuck", "damn", "shit".  {thank you for the help, Moppy!}. Also used when addressing anything with contempt, like in "Esta porra não funciona" ; "Mulambo chegou pra detonar essa porra!!!";  and generally used as a doubt / surprise / question expletive, as in "Mas, que porra está acontecendo aqui?"
Usually can be exchanged by the word "merda" without any loss in the meaning ("Esta porra não funciona" = "Esta merda não funciona" = "This fucking thing don't work" ;  "Mas, que porra está acontecendo aqui?" = "Mas que merda está acontecendo aqui?" = "What the fuck is going on here"; "Mulambo chegou pra detonar essa porra!!!" = "Mulambo chegou pra detonar essa merda" = "Mulambo is here to blast this shit up).
_Porra loca _- used to define anyone (male or female) who does things without taking consequences into consideration. "Aquele porra loca não viu que a gente ia bater!" = "That crazy asshole didn't see that we would crash!"
Although these definitions do not make justice to the plethora of meanings and situations where "porra" can be used, I think they may give to non-BR Portuguese speakers an idea of the situations where one can use this most usefull word.
Please feel free to correct me or add more uses and definitions!


----------



## Archimec

Já agora seria interessante saber se "pouça" (ou poça ?), de uso idêntico ao de "porra", (talvez mais frequentemente no Norte de Portugal), também é usada no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Já agora seria interessante saber se "pouça" (ou poça ?), de uso idêntico ao de "porra", (talvez mais frequentemente no Norte de Portugal), também é usada no Brasil.


 
Não sei se o uso será de facto idêntico, Archimec. Além de ser um eufemismo de '_porra_', o que lhe dá um tom mais 'suave', creio que só se usa como expletivo e eufemismo de '_porra_' em circunstâncias semelhantes àquelas em que também poderíamos dizer _'Irra!', 'chiça!', 'gaita!' _e por aí afora, mas não em em frases do género _'Mas que porra é esta?_' ou _'esta porra não funciona'_, ou, pelo menos, não é uso que esteja acostumado a ouvir.


----------



## cescato

Outsider said:


> É nativo de Portugal e não sabe?! "Porra."
> It's not as strong a profanity as "Fuck!" More like "God damn it!"


I do not agree. It means "semen" said in a very rude way. So it corresponds exactly to "fuck!".


----------



## anaczz

Archimec said:


> Já agora seria interessante saber se "pouça" (ou poça ?), de uso idêntico ao de "porra", (talvez mais frequentemente no Norte de Portugal), também é usada no Brasil.



Não usamos "poça" no Brasil, mas usamos "poxa" (pôxa), "puxa", "pombas" e lembro que nos anos 70 usava-se muito "pô". Essas interjeições, na verdade, apareceram como uma forma disfarçada de dizer "porra", que não era palavra "de salão".


----------



## CommodityTrader

Let´s not make this complicated. So many things depend on how you say it and in what context. O meu nome é Zé Pequeno, porra! is simple. I´m Zé Pequeno, bitch, geezer, man..etc. it depends on the context of the speaker and the listener. 
Zé comes from the ghetto so let´s put it in this context. For an American listener you may think, I´m Zé, bitch, homie, etc!
East End London style might be I´m Zé, geezer!

It can be used in so many ways. You drop your fork: Fuck, Jesus, Shit, Bugger,
In Portuguese, at least on the the continent you could say raios, porra, caralho (strong), etc


----------



## Istriano

cescato said:


> I do not agree. It means "semen" said in a very rude way. So it corresponds exactly to "fuck!".



In Bahia (and many other parts of Northeast ) _porra _does not mean _semen _at all (_semen _is said: _gala_). _
Porra _is just a stronger word for _poxa_...

On the other hand, _porreta _means_ great, excellent, swell._


----------



## cescato

Istriano said:


> In Bahia (and many other parts of Northeast ) _porra _does not mean _semen _at all (_semen _is said: _gala_). _
> Porra _is just a stronger word for _poxa_...
> 
> On the other hand, _porreta _means_ great, excellent, swell._


Here in Sao Paulo it is usually found on bathroom doors, although people are starting to use it more widely as an expression of anger or frustration, but I think still with the same meaning it has on bathroom doors...


----------



## littlebuddy

hi, is "porra" the same "Porra!" that Brazilian ufc fighters like Anderson silva and lyotto machida scream out after winning their fights? are they yelling out profanities then from the excitement?


----------



## Vanda

Actually porra nowadays has lost its profanity conotation and it is a term used by many in many situations. And yes, the fighters you've mentioned are screaming porra for sure!


----------



## almufadado

Acho que ninguém referiu que "porra" era originalmente um pau de bater.

"Para lá ou ainda levas com essa porra !"

Assim "porra" generalizou-se para tudo o que nós (mas mais elas  ) podemos (podem) levar com.

"- Que porra é esta !!?!?!" = "- Que merda é esta !?!?!!" = "- Que raio de coisa é esta !?!?!!" -> - what the fuck !?!?!?

"- Porra ! outra vez o almufadado com os posts prolixo !
- Olha que porra esta ! Eu a tentar ajudar e ainda levo_* porrada *_ ! - diz o almufadado (= mas que merda esta ! - levo com a merda toda em cima !)
- Porra para isto ! Estou farto desta porra ! (= merda para isto !)
- A partir de hoje não faço mais porra nenhuma ! (= não faço mais nada ! = )
- Mas, porra, tu às vezes até acertas ! (mas foda-se ! )
- Bem tira-me isto da frente ou levas já com esta porra ! (=com o objecto que está à mão) "

(... TUDO ENTRE ASPAS !!!!!)

Foi porreta, hein !


----------



## littlebuddy

Vanda, thanks. so if it is what they're yelling, what are they yelling if not profanity then?


almufadado, i need it in english bro. thanks.


----------



## colini

Porra is a word very widely used in Brazil, in several cases and with diferent classifications. In the sentence "Meu nome é Zé Pequeno, porra!" the word is an interjection which function is to give emphasys to the expression. Other words are also commonly used: "meu", "cara" and "caralho".

The last one is very similar to "porra" as that means "penis", and  "porra" in sexual context also means "penis" or, even more, "cum".

So, Littlebuddy, probably they're just... yelling, expressing their  feelings, like "yeeahhh!", "woooow", "ahhhhhhrrrg". Brazilians often say "porra" when have accomplished something hard to do.


----------



## almufadado

almufadado said:


> Acho que ninguém referiu que "porra" era originalmente um pau de bater.
> 
> "Para lá ou ainda levas com essa porra !"
> 
> Assim "porra" generalizou-se para tudo o que nós (mas mais elas  ) podemos (podem) levar com.
> 
> "- Que porra é esta !!?!?!" = "- Que merda é esta !?!?!!" = "- Que raio de coisa é esta !?!?!!" -> - what the fuck !?!?!?
> 
> "- Porra ! outra vez o almufadado com os posts prolixo !
> - Olha que porra esta ! Eu a tentar ajudar e ainda levo_* porrada *_ ! - diz o almufadado (= mas que merda esta ! - levo com a merda toda em cima !)
> - Porra para isto ! Estou farto desta porra ! (= merda para isto !)
> - A partir de hoje não faço mais porra nenhuma ! (= não faço mais nada ! = )
> - Mas, porra, tu às vezes até acertas ! (mas foda-se ! )
> - Bem tira-me isto da frente ou levas já com esta porra ! (=com o objecto que está à mão) "
> 
> (... TUDO ENTRE ASPAS !!!!!)
> 
> Foi porreta, hein !



No one referred that "porra" originally meant a stick used for beating up people .

"- Stop there or you will be beaten with my long thick stick !"

After that the word "porra" went for the particular and precise meaning to a more generalized range of things 

"- Stop there or you will be beaten with this thing on my hand!"

or even having different senses 

"- Que porra é esta !!?!?!" = "- Que merda é esta !?!?!!" = "- Que raio de coisa é esta !?!?!!" -> - what the fuck !?!?!?


"-* Shit* ! almufadado again with the long posts !

-* Look at this shit * ! I was trying to head and I got/was *beaten up * ! -  says almufadado (= what the fuck is this  !?!?! )

- *Fuck this* ! I am sick of* this shit* !

- From now on i wont do *shit * ! (= will no do a thing more ! = )

- But* hey* you some times get it right ! (hey fuck it  ! )

- Quick ! take this thing out of my face or I will throw it at you  ! (=beat you up with the object or thing at hand) "

- porreta, hein ! -> Neat, hey !


----------



## reka39

Acho que uma vez eu ouvi 'amigo da porra' - qual é o sentido dessa expressao? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## patriota

reka39 said:


> Acho que uma vez eu ouvi 'amigo da porra' - qual é o sentido dessa expressao? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!



Sem saber a situação, palpito que a pessoa quis dizer "amigo falso".


----------



## mglenadel

And, like all slang, "da porra" can be either good or bad: "És um amigo da porra!" ("You are a crappy friend!"), bad -- "Cara, esse bolo é da porra!" ("Dude! This cake is awesome!"), good.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! So generally if it refers to a person has a negative connotation, if it refers to an object it could be positive or negative.


----------



## mglenadel

Not al all. Even for people it can be good or bad.


----------



## skizzo

In Porto I hear "porra" all the time. It really isn't considered profanity anymore, at least I don't think so. It's more along the lines of "damn it".


----------



## diogovk

Well, when I was a kid my mom would get angry if I said porra. She would say, "Don't say that". But when you win something it doesn't sound profane at all.
"Ganhei! porra!" = "Fuck yeah! I've won!"


----------



## Casquilho

I think it is worth to remember another meaning of "porra", slightly different of what mglenadel said, when you're frustrated or angry at something or someone:

"Que mulher burra da porra!" - _What a fucking stupid woman!
_"Esse ônibus atrasado da porra!_" - That bus is so fucking late!
_"Essa chuva vai causar um congestionamento da porra!"_ - This rain is gonna make a crappy gridlock!
_"Porra, mano, eu tô falando com você e você nem tá ouvindo!"_ - Shit, man, I'm talking to you and you're not even listening!

_It works as a slang adverb of intensity, surely not so educated, but not so grave a profanity.


----------



## chiruscan

In Soulfly songs Ive heard Max scream out both 'Porra' and 'Caralho'


----------



## PStorm

_"Porra_  (slang - Brazil) - a single  male spermatozoon cell, or the whole product of one (ou various) ejaculations."

Yes, it can be that. It is not a very nice word, but it can also be not so bad: it can be a stick, a mace, a mallet. Thus "porrada", levar uma porrada - being beaten with violence; dar uma porrada - to beat with violence.  

So, "Porra!" may not mean "fuck" - which is very ugly -, but similar to "shit!", "damn it!" , which, though not nice or proper for your boss's ears, is not that terrible.


----------

